# Briggs and stratton 20k generator model 040336-02



## albeman45 (Jan 20, 2021)

What does "direct power remote disable" mean? it is associated with a Briggs transfer pannel model # 01814-01


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

was this on a working system?
or a new installation?


----------



## albeman45 (Jan 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> was this on a working system?
> or a new installation?


 It is on an 2017 installation that" was working according" to the home owner. Foolishly I didn't verify the "ready" indication before I started the service.
I tried but couldn't get the system didn't respond to the "auto, off or manual" commands from the control panel. I pulled the 15a fuse on the control panel anyway and then I changed the spark plugs, oil and filter. I can not clear the "direct power remote disable " scrolling across the display and I can't restart the engine to recheck the oil and return it to "auto" service.
Thank you for the reply!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

disconnect the 12 volt battery first.
try tripping out the main grid power to the whole house and gen system and let sit for 30 min
reconnect the 12 volt battery.
then power back up.
see if that does it!
this is a hard reset.


----------



## silverbankruptcy (10 mo ago)

See My Youtube Video on this Generator and Read the Notes on this issue:


----------

